

Novus closing NVD3, author forking to open source - jonotron
https://github.com/bobmonteverde/nvd3

======
hevets
Don't know why but this reminds me of a Richard Stallman quote "To understand
the concept of free software, you should think of 'free' as in 'free speech',
not as in 'free beer'."

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
For anyone looking my fork appears to be the lastest:

<https://github.com/RobertLowe/nvd3>

